# cheapest place for mealworms?



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hiya

i am going to start breeding mealworms in bulk....

so wondering where i can get cheep mealworms?


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

My petshop does them mega cheap, do you live by manchester?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ged said:


> My petshop does them mega cheap, do you live by manchester?


nope glasgow?

what prices are they?


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

about 79p for 1/4 of a cup


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

I get mine from here! 

Ricks Livefood

If your gonna breed them and sell them on cheaper than him give me a shout with prices :lol2:.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

tonkaz0 said:


> I get mine from here!
> 
> Ricks Livefood
> 
> If your gonna breed them and sell them on cheaper than him give me a shout with prices :lol2:.


thanx mate


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

ditto


----------



## Jack0 (Sep 28, 2009)

bit late but ebay sell 1kg for £15 with delivery and there are thousands


----------

